

Just bought my first warehouse. 50,000 Sq Ft. - shawnk

What should I do? rent it out or use it for ecomm companies. Need some Help.
======
akg_67
Lease it to someone who knows what to do with the warehouse.

~~~
reeses
The first thing I think with "cheap <industrial>" is "superfund". I hope no
one ever did any work with electroplating, pharmaceuticals, pesticides, VOCs,
asbestos, explosives, PCBs, or any other fun stuff that will come back to
haunt the current owner.

~~~
akg_67
Agreed. Hopefully, OP got the inspection and testing done before buying the
warehouse. Also the purchase agreement doesn't absolve previous owner of any
previous environmental contamination and cleanup costs.

------
nowarninglabel
Could you walk through a bit, your thought process, on buying a warehouse, for
instance why you decided to purchase it?

~~~
shawnk
Got it at a great price... A very great price :)

~~~
juliangoldsmith
But to what end? If I could buy a brand new dump truck for $1000, does that
mean that I should?

~~~
reeses
I suspect you already know the answer to that. A brand new dump truck would be
clean, with a minimum of oil, grease, dirt, or grime. I'm sure you could
construct a large enough accommodation inside the bed of the truck to have the
equivalent living space of a medium sized sailboat.

The great part of this is, when all of your clothes smell like
diesel/gazole/etc., people will assume you are a liveaboard!

You would have excellent security. If you had a "home invasion", a simple
press of a button would disorient your attackers and incapacitate them much in
the way of the wicked witch of the East. If they have ruby slippers, I believe
they would be yours by right of conquest.

Also, you could park almost anywhere you liked, at any time. No one questions
a dump truck being anywhere, because they have so many uses. With a prudent
selection of magnetic door logos, you could park for a nap in the middle of
Market Street in San Francisco, Fifth Ave in NYC, or right in the middle of
Piccadilly Circus.

~~~
jackgolding
Gold!

------
Kanbab
Ask BiggerPockets.com, they would know more about best use of real estate than
Hacker News.

------
_delirium
Depends a lot on the location!

------
dosh
visit top 5 co-working spaces around US/UK and start your own.

pros: you get to meet talented people and they will work in your space.

cons: your rent might not be that financially rewarding.

~~~
shawnk
love the idea but why would'nt the rent be too rewarding?

------
lsiebert
Where are you? If you are in the sfbay area, I may have a suggestion.

------
voiduser
So you bought something without really thinking it through.

GOOD WORK!!

If I were you I would look at increasing its value then selling it on as
quickly as possible. You obviously dont have the vision or mentality to be an
entrepreneur.

------
fuzzythinker
Where is it?

------
greendata
where is this located?

